# Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

PRESSEMELDUNG Jan Korte, DIE LINKE

*Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*​
Das Bundesumweltministerium plant, bei der Einrichtung von Naturschutzgebieten in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) von Nord- und Ostsee das Angeln pauschal zu verbieten, wie es Anfang des Jahres aus Referentenentwürfen des Ministeriums zu entnehmen war. 

Unter Anglerinnen und Anglern sowie in den Anrainerländern, in denen der Tourismus ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig ist, führt dies zu Widerspruch und Kritik – vor allem, da es gleichzeitig keine Einschränkungen für die Berufs- und Sportbootschifffahrt gibt und selbst der Abbau von Rohstoffen oder Windkraftwerke nicht ausgeschlossen werden. 

Die Fraktion DIE LINKE hat deshalb in einer Kleinen Anfrage nachgehakt, warum eigentlich gerade Anglerinnen und Angler als Gefährdung des Schutzzwecks ausgemacht werden. 

Wie schon in einer Antwort auf eine Schriftliche Frage des Abgeordneten Jan Korte vom 6.4.2016 weicht die Bundesregierung einer Antwort auf die Frage, wie ein Verbot der Freizeitangelfischerei zum Erreichen der Schutzziele beitragen kann, mit Verweis auf die Auswertung von Stellungnahmen von Ländern und Verbänden aus. 

Auch auf die Frage, welche Alternativen zum Pauschalverbot für Angler im Vorfeld überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen wurden, antwortet sie mit derselben Formel. 

„Wenn es im Umweltministerium beim Verfassen der Verordnungen eine Prüfung von Alternativen gab, hätte es die nennen können. Und wenn der Einfluss der Angelfischerei auf die Schutzgebiete wissenschaftlich untersucht worden wäre, hätte sie das mit Daten belegen können. Hat sie aber beides nicht, wahrscheinlich weil es nie geschehen ist“, 
vermutet Jan Korte, stellvertretender Fraktionsvorsitzender der LINKEN. 
„Hier hat jemand am Schreibtisch beschlossen, dass Angeln die Natur gefährdet und in Verordnungsform gegossen. Das ist unwissenschaftlich, intransparent und auch politisch fragwürdig“, 
so Korte. 

Mit so einem Vorgehen setze man nicht nur die Akzeptanz von Natur- und Artenschutz in der Bevölkerung aufs Spiel, sondern verkenne auch den wichtigen Beitrag, den Anglerinnen und Angler zur Pflege und zum Erhalt von Fischbeständen und Gewässern in der Bundesrepublik leisteten. 

Immerhin lässt die nunmehr seit über drei Monaten laufende Auswertung der Stellungnahmen der Länder und Verbände zu den Schutzgebietsverordnungsentwürfen hoffen, dass man sich im Bundesumweltministerium nun ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt und sich um mehr Wissenschaftlichkeit und Kompetenz bemüht. DIE LINKE wird weiter dran bleiben.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier der Link zur Antwort der Bundesregierung:
http://www.jankorte.de/kontext/controllers/document.php/102.5/3/453497.pdf 

Hier gehts zu den Diskussionen zum Thema im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*

Meine persönliche Meinung nach erstem Überfliegen:
Das verschlägt einem ja teilweise die Sprache, was sich diese bornierte Verwaltung gegenüber den Abgeordneten erlaubt.

Einige Fragen sind nicht beantwortet worden, das alleine rechtfertigt schon nochmaliges Nachfragen.

Tabelle zu Frage 20 ist schlampig verfasst, es fehlt wahrscheinlich die Zwischenüberschrift Doggerbank, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Das beständige Vorschieben europarechtlicher Vorgaben macht es erforderlich nachzufragen, ob das ursprüngliche Pauschalverbot die 1:1-Umsetzung ist oder die neue Version mit einer reduzierten Verbotsfläche, die angeblich auch der DAFV mittragen würde. 

Dänemark macht demnach also keine Verbote. In Schweden kann mit Freizeitfischerei auch die dortige Hobby-Fischerei mit Geräten der Berufsfischerei gemeint sein, so dass das Angeln nicht betroffen wäre. 
Dies ist nach wie vor zu klären. 

Der Schiffsverkehr macht also keine Beeinträchtigung der Erhaltungsziele, aber ein paar Angelkutter und Kleinboote von Anglern?

GEHTS NOCH??? 

Herzlichen Dank an die Fragesteller, sehr verdienstvoll.

Und das für die, welche Jan Korte noch nicht kennen:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## UMueller (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PRESSEMELDUNG Jan Korte, DIE LINKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was der Korte da gemacht hat ist genau richtig. Aber hätte das nicht unser DAFV machen müssen. #d#d#d

Die Happach- Kasan ist doch Politikerin und weiß doch wie man sowas richtig formuliert. Wäre das mindeste was ich von so einem Verband erwarte. 
Die machen es doch selbst das ihnen der Angler langsam Feind wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*

Richtig erkannt.

Statt dessen kommt ja das vom DAFV und der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, als Präsidentin des DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Die Happach- Kasan ist doch Politikerin und weiß doch wie man sowas richtig formuliert.



Etwa wie ihre Leserbriefe ?[emoji37]


----------



## wurm-w (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Was der Korte da gemacht hat ist genau richtig. Aber hätte das nicht unser DAFV machen müssen. #d#d#d
> 
> Die Happach- Kasan ist doch Politikerin und weiß doch wie man sowas richtig formuliert. Wäre das mindeste was ich von so einem Verband erwarte.
> Die machen es doch selbst das ihnen der Angler langsam Feind wird.



Die Aussagen zu Nullnutzungsgebieten halte ich auch für falsch, zur Ehrenrettung des DAFV sei aber gesagt, dass der den Entwurf der Kleinen Anfrage kannte und auch ein paar Fragen angeregt hat, zum Beispiel die nach Schutzgebieten in den AWZ anderer Ostseeanrainer. 
Als Verband kann man ja fragen, das stimmt. Darauf muss die Bundesregierung aber nicht antworten, im Gegensatz zu den Anfragen von Parlamentariern, deswegen ist es über diesen Weg schon besser, auch wenn - wie man an einzelnen Antworten sieht - sich die Bundesregierung nicht unbedingt immer an ihre Verpflichtung hält. Grüße aus dem Büro Korte!


----------



## Klaus Imhof (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung nach erstem Überfliegen:
> Das verschlägt einem ja teilweise die Sprache, was sich diese bornierte Verwaltung gegenüber den Abgeordneten erlaubt.
> 
> Einige Fragen sind nicht beantwortet worden, das alleine rechtfertigt schon nochmaliges Nachfragen.
> ...


Das finde ich Klasse, ich Angle seit meinem dreizehnten Lebensjahr, habe trotzdem die Prüfung gemacht, und entnehme nur für meinem eignen Bedarf.


----------

